# S&W Model 632-1



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Why Did S&W Stop Making This Model In The 327 Fed Mag


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Probably because of weak sales. Strangely after being discontinued everyone wanted one. I personally think the 327 Magnum is a great chambering and wish S&W would bring the 632 back in 327 Magnum. I love mine.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Ruger has a "NEW" SP101 chambered in .327 mag. You can check out their website if interested.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Good point and the new Ruger SP101 in 327 Magnum is a good platform for that chambering.


----------

